# Disabled screensaver ---> Battery drain!!



## jonny (Jan 18, 2011)

Using debug I disabled the screensaver. ( http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=33973.75 ) 
By the end of the day my battery was half drained (the day began on a full charge, wifi off). I turned debug off (thinking that was using up the battery) and went to bed. 
The next morning the 'charge your battery' warning was there. I turned screensaver back on. No more hyper battery drain. Go figure.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Very odd indeed! I wouldn't have expected that the battery would drain so fast due to disabling the screensaver - I've only ever seen the battery drain that quickly when placing hundreds of books on the Kindle in one go. And that is due to the Kindle indexing them all.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you read a little further in the thread you linked to, or google the commands, you'll find (here for instance http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105477) that this doesn't just disable the screensavers, it stops the Kindle from going to sleep, and therefore significantly reduces battery life.


----------



## jonny (Jan 18, 2011)

Significant indeed.


----------

